# Breeders in New England?



## Dorrie (Nov 5, 2021)

We line in Maine and lost our 17 year old dachshund/terrier this fall and would like to get a puppy in the spring/summer of 2022. Can you recommend breeders in New England, or we could travel anywhere within a day or two drive. And, what is the typical process? I’ve filled out a few application forms, been told that they’d “keep me on the list” or “let me know”, then I hear nothing. I know that it all depends on heats, number of puppies, etc, but I’d love to find one or two good breeders and know that where I am on their wait list - I.e. how realistic it is that I might get a puppy and when…advice welcome! Thanks.


----------

